# 14 Year Old Banded Goose Shot in MN!!!!!!



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

This weeks MN Outdoor News has an article of an 18 yr old kid who shot a goose that was banded in Manitoba in 1992. He shot it in New York Mills, MN (where-ever that is) on Oct 2nd this year. When he called the band in, they told him when the goose was banded (1992) and that it had hatched in 1991 or before so it actually may be older than 14. http://www.outdoornews.com/ is the address to the website. I don't know if they will let non-subscribers access this story. But talk about an old bird. The goose had a neck collar and leg band and according to the kid that shot it, it was rather small for a "giant" canadian. The article goes on to say that legitimate band recoveries have been made on birds 20 years old and older with the oldest being "22 or 23" years old. Kind of weird they don't know the exact number but either way that is amazing a goose or any bird for that matter can be flying around for that long. The one band I have gotton was off a 2 yr old banded in Illinois. The article said most band recoveries are on birds 1 to 2 years old.


----------



## Goose Me (Oct 25, 2005)

Hello, I'm new to site. Seen the article too and I'm from New York Mills (Home of Lund Boats) located west central MN, near Detroit Lakes. Never heard of the goose until the article, probably since they were from Anandale. We talked to the DNR a few years back and they said it's very tough to ever decoy a goose over ten years old (they've seen it all) don't know if that's true. Sounds like the guy made a great shot on the goose coming off the water. We've harvest several banded geese in the area the last few years and they've only been 1 to 3 year old birds.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

The article does say the majority of banded geese recovered are 1-2 years old. But according to Anus in the duck hunting section, 18 year old geese shot every day. :lol: Thats all I have to say about that.


----------



## Hunter16 (Oct 13, 2005)

Here'a pic of one I shot last year- when I got the band info back, it said that the bird was at least 13 years old, maybe older (banded in 1991 as an adult)...but the band was worn almost paper thin in some spots.


----------



## Bandcollector02 (Oct 4, 2005)

Thats awesome, how did it taste? uke:


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

nice, i want to shoot a banded


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

in 1989 I harvested a female lesser snow goose with band 0977-72953. It was hatched in 1976 or earlier and banded 7/21/77. The recovery date was 10/15/89.


----------



## swift (Jun 4, 2004)

a few years ago my brother shot a snow goose he jumped off a slough north of Devils lake that was banded 19 years prior. When he call the 800 number the lady asked him three times to repeat the number because she thought it was too long ago to be that goose. He had to get the 800 number off one of my old bands because that goose was banded before there was an 800 number.


----------



## Slider_01 (Sep 12, 2002)

I shot a redhead last year that the band was so worn you can only see the following:

"washin" & 160

You cannot make out the rest of the numbers. I sent an email to the bird banding people to try to find out anything and never received any type of reply.

The band is smooth and very thin in places.

Slider_01


----------



## DCOYNUT (Nov 27, 2003)

Last spring i shot an 8 year old blue....the band was tight on his leg, it wouldn't slide up or down which i thought was a little odd.


----------

